# Polaroid 2611-TLXB No Power or Standby Light



## rrrtools (Feb 18, 2009)

My new polaroid 2611-TLXB will not power up. There is also no standby light on. All the fuses are good. I have heard there has been a lot of problems with these tv's and would like to know what I should do to fix it. I have been told it is a easy fix and costs about 3 dollars but I can not get anyone to tell me what to do without paying them money. The tv is under warranty but polaroid won't help and circuit city won't help, Can someone PLEASE help me out??? If someone has the answer and it works I will gladly pay them 50 dollars. I am the owner of Rodneys Railroad Tools and I will gladly give the person that can help me some tools of there choice if they are a fellow model railroader.

Thanks,

Rodney Lux

[email protected]


----------

